# The obscure movie quotes game.



## Jack Skellington (Feb 4, 2006)

Some of these are fairly easy and some...well, not so easy. 

Feel free to add some more. You might even stump me.  

"Oh, in the name of God! Now I know what it feels like to be God!"

"He learned almost too late that man is a feeling creature... and because of it, the greatest in the universe." (I'd be surprised if anyone gets this one.)

"Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?" 

"It's like eating a spoonful of Drano, sure it'll clean you out, but it'll leave you hollow inside." 

"I'm not wearing any pants. Film at eleven."

"The devil take me? Not for some considerable time, I trust."

I call on you once more, Vulnavia, come my trusted aide. 

"End of line..."


----------



## ripley (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack! Two days ago I thought about starting this exact same thread. Have you been reading my mind? I thought my tinfoil helmet would stop that but I guess not. Darn. 

Here's one from me:

Ain't much of a crime, whacking a surly bartender.


----------



## StarStruck (Feb 4, 2006)

'He learned almost too late that man is a feeling creature... and because of it, the greatest in the universe' is from the movie 'It Conquered the World!' with, uh, that one guy in it. Peter Gibbons. or something. My stepdad really likes that movie and we used to watch cheesy sci-fi movies every Friday night together when I was kid.

and I'm pretty sure 'It's like eating a spoonful of Drano, sure it'll clean you out, but it'll leave you hollow inside' is from a Naked Gun movie.

'Oh, in the name of God! Now I know what it feels like to be God!' is from Frankenstein!! I <3 that movie and have the movie poster framed in my living room.


----------



## mejix (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?"



thats from airplane. 

one from me:
"a kilt not a skirt. a matter of words perhaps, but words after all are important. if you cannot say what you mean you will never mean what you say. and a gentleman always means what he says."


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 4, 2006)

or my favorite - "I've been told that when the light hits me a certain way, I'm almost handsome."

"think of me as a kindly uncle who only has your best interests at heart"

"Don't touch her, she's a personal friend of James Bond!"

"Curses, foiled by a cheap cinematic trick!"


Joey, do you like movies... of course was from Airplane. The others I'll have to think about.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Some of these are fairly easy and some...well, not so easy.
> 
> Feel free to add some more. You might even stump me.
> 
> ...



_-Kentucky Fried Movie_

*Moscow in flames! Missiles headed toward New York! Film at 11...*

(I see you're a fan of the Zucker brothers, me too.)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 4, 2006)

The Vulnavia quote _has_ to be from one of the Dr. Phibes movies, so I'll guess _The Abominable Dr. Phibes_. . .


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

"You have to be Hungarian to do it right."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2006)

"End of line..."

I freakin' LOVE that movie. Tron, that is.


As for some that I wanna throw out there...

"Nothin' like a good piece of hickory."

"Follow those size 5's!"

"I may be synthetic, but I'm not stupid."

And for the TV quote buffs...

"I am not a number, I am a free man!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Which may seem impossible, but years ago on AOL I regularly frequented the "Guess the Movie by Plot" and "Guess the Movie by Quote" chatrooms. The plot room was by far more fun and one I excelled in. I was ParkrPosey at the time - for like three years.. hehe. What was fun about the plot room is whether the film was "Cable Guy" or "My Left Foot," the plotting usually began with "There was this guy... " It was silly and fun. I miss it! 

As a side note, this is when I was brand-spanking new to the internet and had not yet discovered the BBW/FA community. My self esteem was pretty low and I found myself fibbing about my weight to any online acquaintances that developed. Using the name of (at the time) a relatively new, indie-movie actress who was just starting to make a name for herself gave people an idea for some reason that I must be like her - VERY thin. It was an interesting time.

The chatrooms are still around and during a brief free trial with AOL, I found they were still very fun. If you've got AOL and love movies, you should check 'em out. You can tell them the very fat former ParkrPosey sent you. Some of the old regs will remember me.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Which may seem impossible, but years ago on AOL I regularly frequented the "Guess the Movie by Plot" and "Guess the Movie by Quote" chatrooms. The plot room was by far more fun and one I excelled in. I was ParkrPosey at the time - for like three years.. hehe. What was fun about the plot room is whether the film was "Cable Guy" or "My Left Foot," the plotting usually began with "There was this guy... " It was silly and fun. I miss it!




Laura, when was this? I met my ex in a "Movie Quote Trivia" chatroom in AOL in 1996! We noticed each other because we both kept quoting really obscure lines from "Jaws".


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Laura, when was this? I met my ex in a "Movie Quote Trivia" chatroom in AOL in 1996! We noticed each other because we both kept quoting really obscure lines from "Jaws".



Wow! We were there are the same time then. I just talked to my brother to confirm when he and his girlfriend moved in together - that's when I first got on the net with his gf's computer. It was April 1995, which means about 1996 is when I became an AOL chatroom addict. 

Did you ever visit the plot room, or was it mostly quotes? I didn't hit the quote room nearly as often.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Wow! We were there are the same time then. I just talked to my brother to confirm when he and his girlfriend moved in together - that's when I first got on the net with his gf's computer. It was April 1995, which means about 1996 is when I became an AOL chatroom addict.
> 
> Did you ever visit the plot room, or was it mostly quotes? I didn't hit the quote room nearly as often.



The internet is a freakishly small world! No, I didn't even know about the plot room, was always in the quote one....I don't remember my screenname at the time, but my ex's was Wamplers. Ring a bell?


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> "Now that I've got my lovely fire, I'm as happy as a Frenchman who's just invented a pair of self-removing trousers!"



Thats:
George in BlackAdder - Ink and Incapability

Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> The internet is a freakishly small world! No, I didn't even know about the plot room, was always in the quote one....I don't remember my screenname at the time, but my ex's was Wamplers. Ring a bell?



No bells here unfortunately... but you're right the internet is a freakishly small world.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

She's actually a BBW?

You're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> She's actually a BBW?
> 
> You're gonna need a bigger boat...



You are the FIRST person who has ever said that quote correctly to me. Everyone says "_We're_ gonna need a bigger boat," which is so wrong because so much of the comedy of that line is that Brody says "_You're_", like he's trying to distance himself from the situation. 

My hero. :smitten:




P.S. I'm fully aware that I'm a dork, thank you very much.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2006)

One of my favorite obscure quotes:

"I'm a girl - I'm a girl - I'm a girl...."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> One of my favorite obscure quotes:
> 
> "I'm a girl - I'm a girl - I'm a girl...."



Some Like it Hot?


----------



## Recliner (Feb 4, 2006)

"Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

Recliner said:


> "Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."




The Princess Bride


which reminds me of another: "inconceivable"


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

"Looks like you've been missing a lot of work lately. Well, I wouldn't exactly say I've been *missing* it, Bob. "


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2006)

Office Space, maybe?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Office Space, definitely.




 




Eff this character minimum.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2006)

Ain't that your whole Raisnette?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Office Space, maybe?



LOL -- yah I know it was an easy one. But there are just so many good quotes from that movie.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

"My brother paid a dollar last night to see your underwear. "


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 4, 2006)

Urg! People have answered all the ones I knew!

("Raisinette?")

How 'bout these:

"Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch: Everything stops."

****************************************************

"How do you know you are God?"

"Quite simple: When I pray to him, I find I am talking to myself."

****************************************************

"I've never seen a _white_ one that _big_."

****************************************************

"Did you hear the one about the two guys in Paris?"

"No."

"They didn't go."
****************************************************

"Put it on the tripod!"

****************************************************

"This is fargin' _war_!"

****************************************************

Or, one of my favourites (although not too obscure):

"Time starts now."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> "My brother paid a dollar last night to see your underwear. "



16 Candles! 


"This? It's a penis stretcher."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

From a Hindi-language film:

_Rahul! Take a chill-pill!_


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2006)

The Raisinette line is from "Raising Arizona".....Nathan Arizona's interpretation of Raison D'etat.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Some Like it Hot?


Right!

Jack Lemmon (dressed as a woman) said that as Marilyn Monroe got into his berth with him. 

Try this one:

"Run 'em off the road!! RUN' EM OFF THE ROAD!!!"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

Nobody sleeps naked in this house!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> 16 Candles!
> 
> 
> "This? It's a penis stretcher."


Real Genius.


Try this one:

"Who's the guy playing the sloppy drums?"


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 4, 2006)

No one'll ever get these, but oh well, here goes:

"Sir, I couldn't help notice you've got a hot air balloon parked outside; I'll be needin' to borrow it for the night."

"What I'm saying is, back when we first met, you were all like "Oh phooey, I burned the darn muffins." Now, you go into a bar, ten minutes later, sailors come runnin' out. What up with that?"

"And that was only one of the many occasions on which I met my death, an experience which I don't hesitate to strongly recommend."

Here's Johnny,
--Littleghost


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 4, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> No one'll ever get these, but oh well, here goes:
> 
> "And that was only one of the many occasions on which I met my death, an experience which I don't hesitate to strongly recommend."
> 
> ...




*Highlander?*


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "This is fargin' _war_!"


 Johnny Dangerously!!

"cheecken, good." or "Super green"

--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 4, 2006)

Good guess, but sorry, no.

Just hoping someone will recognize the titles after I have to reveal them,
--Littleghost


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 4, 2006)

StarStruck said:


> 'He learned almost too late that man is a feeling creature... and because of it, the greatest in the universe' is from the movie 'It Conquered the World!'



Awesome! I didn't think anyone would get that movie. A little off on the actors name though. Peter Graves delivers over the top dialogue like that throughout the entire movie. But he does it with such seriousness and conviction. It totally makes the movie.



Ericthonius said:


> _-Kentucky Fried Movie_
> 
> *Moscow in flames! Missiles headed toward New York! Film at 11...*



Cool. Another rather obscure one. I wasn't sure people would get.



Blackjack said:


> "End of line..."
> 
> I freakin' LOVE that movie. Tron, that is.



I agree. Fantastic movie. Way ahead of it's time.



Wilson Barbers said:


> The Vulnavia quote _has_ to be from one of the Dr. Phibes movies, so I'll guess _The Abominable Dr. Phibes_. . .



Close. It's from the sequel Dr Phibes Rises Again.

Here's some more.

"I'm not the first guy who fell in love with a woman that he met at a restaurant who turned out to be the daughter of a kidnapped scientist only to lose her to her childhood lover who she last saw on a deserted island who then turned out fifteen years later to be the leader of the French underground."

"Yeah, they're dead. They're all messed up." 

"Children of the night, SHUT UP!"

"Wolfman's got nards!" 

"There are far worse things awaiting man than death."


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "I'm not the first guy who fell in love with a woman that he met at a restaurant who turned out to be the daughter of a kidnapped scientist only to lose her to her childhood lover who she last saw on a deserted island who then turned out fifteen years later to be the leader of the French underground."


There's absolutely no doubt that's TOP SECRET!

Hmm, starting to see a pattern,
--Littleghost


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2006)

"I'm a Mog. Half-man, half-dog. I'm my own best friend."


----------



## dragorat (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Wolfman's got nards!"


 That 1 is from Monster Squad...Campy but fun movie...lol

"Come back here you fat,bearded Bitch!"

"He flies I don't,he flies I don't,hehehehehe."


----------



## ripley (Feb 4, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> "What I'm saying is, back when we first met, you were all like "Oh phooey, I burned the darn muffins." Now, you go into a bar, ten minutes later, sailors come runnin' out. What up with that?"
> 
> --Littleghost




_The Long Kiss Goodnight._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 4, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> There's absolutely no doubt that's TOP SECRET!



Yep! 



> Hmm, starting to see a pattern,



There's a method to my madness?

Here's some easy ones.

"What does God need with a Starship?"

"I hate snakes, Jock. I hate 'em!"

"We gladly feast on those who would subdue us. Not just pretty words." 

"It's a mad house! A mad house!"


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 5, 2006)

"Children of the night, SHUT UP!"

Love At First Bite with Geo Hamilton and Arte Johnson as Renfield.


What does God need with a Starship? Star Trek V.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "I'm a Mog. Half-man, half-dog. I'm my own best friend."



No questions about it! That's Spaceballs


----------



## Jane (Feb 5, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> No questions about it! That's Spaceballs


So is the "fat, bearded bitch" line. I've used it for years.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "I hate snakes, Jock. I hate 'em!"



Jaques, actually. The guy was French.

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_, by the way.


"I am Spartacus!"
</obvious> 

"Oh yes, there will be blood."

"The ship is in ship-shape shape."

"You found me beautiful once."
"Baby, you got real ugly."

"From now on, we live in a world where man has walked on the moon. And it's not a miracle, we just decided to go."

"Watch the skies, everywhere! Keep looking. Keep watching the skies!"

"What we do in life, echoes in eternity."

And a personal favourite-

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-Beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser Gate. All those... moments will be lost, in time. Like tears... in the rain. Time... to die."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Jaques, actually. The guy was French.
> 
> _Raiders of the Lost Ark_, by the way.



It's Jock, according to imdb.com (not trying to be a know-it-all, but I remembered him having an English or Australian accent, not French, so I looked it up ). 



Blackjack said:


> "You found me beautiful once."
> "Baby, you got real ugly."



Army of Darkness, one of my all-time favorites. 



Blackjack said:


> "What we do in life, echoes in eternity."



Gladiator.


_"Are you guys brothers?"_


----------



## jamie (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> _"Are you guys brothers?"_



Captain Dan to Forrest Gump and Bubba?

_Tell me, what exactly is the function of a rubber duck? _


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2006)

"You had to bring up Amarilla?!?!"


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

jamie said:


> Captain Dan to Forrest Gump and Bubba?



Nope, but good guess! 


_"Are you guys brothers?" _ (Hint: it's from a sports movie).


----------



## jamie (Feb 5, 2006)

I was actually all wrong any way. 

I pulled it up and it was *Lieutenant* Dan and he said, "You guys twins?"

Prime example why one with senility should not play this game. :wubu:


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got one!

"From Austria, huh? Well in that case--_GOOD DAY, MATE!"_


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> _"Are you guys brothers?"_


Not in a movie, but a desk clerk at a Holiday Inn Express in Texas said that to me and Paul Delacroix.

Here's a picture of Paul, taken outside the Dr Pepper Museum in Waco, TX. Paul is on the left. Do we look like brothers???? I don't see it...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's Jock, according to imdb.com (not trying to be a know-it-all, but I remembered him having an English or Australian accent, not French, so I looked it up ).



Gah, I knew I shoulda looked it up. *Slaps forehead*


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 5, 2006)

"There are far worse things awaiting man than death." Oh, that's Bela Lugosi in 1931's DRACULA, of course! Here are a couple of my contributions:


1) "Count Mora and his daughter, Luna.....they take the form of wolves, or bats!"

2) "Ninety years ago, I was a freak. Now, I'm an amateur!"


I love, love, LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I've got one!
> 
> "From Austria, huh? Well in that case--_GOOD DAY, MATE!"_



Dumb and Dumber! 


No one's going to get "Are you guys brothers?", so it's from Slapshot, a 1970's hockey movie with Paul Newman and Michael Ontkean. 


Okay, let's see....

_"Ah, my, how the world still dearly loves a cage...."_


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Gah, I knew I shoulda looked it up. *Slaps forehead*



No, no, you gave me a real thrill by allowing me to be right for once. It happens rarely.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No one's going to get "Are you guys brothers?", so it's from Slapshot, a 1970's hockey movie with Paul Newman and Michael Ontkean.



:doh: I should've known that one, too.

"We don't need no steenkin' badges!"

Bonus points if you can name the original movie that this line was spoofing.


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> :doh: I should've known that one, too.
> 
> "We don't need no steenkin' badges!"
> 
> Bonus points if you can name the original movie that this line was spoofing.



Of course its Blazing Saddles...
and its spoofing the 1948 movie of the 1935 book "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre"

Dave


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 5, 2006)

Here are some more..

"And after the spankings theres the oral sex...."

"What knockers!"

"Help me Rick!!"

"The Romans must think the sun shines out your ass"


Dave


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Here are some more..
> 
> "And after the spankings theres the oral sex...."
> 
> "What knockers!"



_Monty Python and the Holy Grail _and _Young Frankenstein_, respectively.

Both hilarious movies.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. But when anything I wear doesn't please Stephen, I take it off. 

(and from the same movie)

There is a name for you, ladies, but it isn't used in high society... outside of a kennel.


----------



## rudeboy (Feb 5, 2006)

"listen pal, you ain't leading but two things right now...jack and shit, and jack just left town"

sorry if i broke the flow of the game, i just wanted to contribute


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> "listen pal, you ain't leading but two things right now...jack and shit, and jack just left town"



Army of Darkness. 

If I am anywhere near my computer when an Army of Darkness quote goes down in this thread, I'm going to get it. I love me some Bruce Campbell. :wubu: 

Let's try this one: 

_"Did you know that on several occasions... he touched me?.....That wasn't true. Made it up. Shouldn't have done that. Sorry."_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> _"Did you know that on several occasions... he touched me?.....That wasn't true. Made it up. Shouldn't have done that. Sorry."_



Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Waikikian (Feb 5, 2006)

Sometimes I think every movie ever made contains the phrase, "Let's get out of here," or the phrase, "It's showtime!"

(And lately I've noticed that all the CSI shows have grown overfond of "Take a look at this" and "Check this out" when someone has lab results.)

But here's an obscure quote: 

"You can build a better mouse trap. But the mice get smarter."

Hint: Walter Matthau says it, in a movie in which he also says that a certain beautiful woman appears to have put on some weight, thus making this thread on-topic!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 5, 2006)

"He chose..... poorly." (I say this whenever I get the chance, which is far more often than you'd think!)

and

"Quick - What's the meaning of life?" "Dale Beaverman."


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And a personal favourite-
> 
> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-Beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser Gate. All those... moments will be lost, in time. Like tears... in the rain. Time... to die."




"He say you,'_*Brahde Lunnah*_', Mr. Deckard."

The Theatrical Release, not the Director's Cut, is one of my faves and can't wait until that version comes out on DVD.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> "He chose..... poorly." (I say this whenever I get the chance, which is far more often than you'd think!)



Flash Gordon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Flash Gordon.



D'oh! :doh: No, but thanks for playing. 

(and if that line IS actually in Flash (Ming?) then I fall back on the "not what I was looking for" defense.  )


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 5, 2006)

"Human tails? Humans don't have tails. They have big, big bottoms, they wear with bad shorts. They walk around going, "Hi, Hellen". "


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 5, 2006)

Child: "Hey! These sausages is moldy!!"
Man: "Shut up and drink yer gin!!"

Any guesses?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> D'oh! :doh: No, but thanks for playing.
> 
> (and if that line IS actually in Flash (Ming?) then I fall back on the "not what I was looking for" defense.  )



Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade is what I meant! Yeah. 


(I was thinking of that scene in Flash Gordon where Flash and the prince were sticking their hands in the scary tree with that deadly creature). :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Child: "Hey! These sausages is moldy!!"
> Man: "Shut up and drink yer gin!!"
> 
> Any guesses?



Oliver.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-Beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser Gate. All those... moments will be lost, in time. Like tears... in the rain. Time... to die."


Nobody doesn't love Bladerunner!

"the candle that burns twice as bright, burns twice as fast."
--dur


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> If I am anywhere near my computer when an Army of Darkness quote goes down in this thread, I'm going to get it. I love me some Bruce Campbell. :wubu:



Alright then. _Pop quiz, hot shot:_ what's this one from?

"This suit has too many sequins"
"Hey! Don't touch mine!"

Also from the same source:

"He touched Pete's Piece!"

Can't wait for that series to come out on DVD.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 6, 2006)

Not from a movie, but I always loved "he's dead, Jim!!"


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> No one'll ever get these, but oh well, here goes:


 I beg to differ 



he said:


> "Sir, I couldn't help notice you've got a hot air balloon parked outside; I'll be needin' to borrow it for the night."



Young Einstein?


he said:


> "And that was only one of the many occasions on which I met my death, an experience which I don't hesitate to strongly recommend."



Baron Munchausen


he said:


> Here's Johnny,



The Shining


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> "Human tails? Humans don't have tails. They have big, big bottoms, they wear with bad shorts. They walk around going, "Hi, Hellen". "



_Fern Gulley_, it was in the trailer.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> ...*SNIP*...
> "The Romans must think the sun shines out your ass"



_ Life of Brian_


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> Not from a movie, but I always loved "he's dead, Jim!!"



I feel very strongly that De Forrest Kelly's tombstone should say that. Or: "_I'm_ dead, Jim.

As an aside and bit of trivia... The Mayor of River Edge NJ, was, and in fact may still be as I don't live anywhere near there any more, James T. Kirk. 

I kid you not.

OK, enough thread misdirection...

How's about this for movie dialogue?

_He broke from them, then he broke from himself.
I'd never seen a man so broken-up and ripped apart._


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Alright then. _Pop quiz, hot shot:_ what's this one from?
> 
> "This suit has too many sequins"
> "Hey! Don't touch mine!"
> ...



Brisco County, Jr! I loved that show.  


_*"Shakubuku. It's a swift, spiritual kick to the head that alters your reality forever."
*_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Brisco County, Jr! I loved that show.
> 
> 
> _*"Shakubuku. It's a swift, spiritual kick to the head that alters your reality forever."
> *_



Dammit, I just can't beat you at this!

Your quote's from _Grosse Point Blank_- I've seen a bit of it, but not the whole thing.

I'm gonna try shifting gears to stump you.

"If a man cannot choose, he ceases to be a man."


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks for the tip. But when anything I wear doesn't please Stephen, I take it off.
> 
> (and from the same movie)
> 
> There is a name for you, ladies, but it isn't used in high society... outside of a kennel.



Oh, these are from The Women, that wonderful thirties movie starring Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford, and Joan Fontaine. LOVE that movie!

No one has even guessed on my two offerings, yet....I can see where the Count Mora one could be a little obscure, but come on, no takers on the second quote?! ( "Ninety years ago I was a freak.....today, I'm an amateur!") Here's a clue: the line is uttered by David Warner, and he's playing a ripping good part!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Dammit, I just can't beat you at this!
> 
> Your quote's from _Grosse Point Blank_- I've seen a bit of it, but not the whole thing.
> 
> ...



1). Drop everything, go rent "Grosse Point Blank", and watch it in its entirety, young grasshopper. 
2). That's from Clockwork Orange, which I first saw when I was 12, and really wish I hadn't.
3). Try this on for size (and if you get it, you're officially my favorite noob): 

_*"Then I ram my ovipositor down your throat, and lay my eggs in your chest! But I'm not an alien!"*_


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> "Ninety years ago I was a freak.....today, I'm an amateur!" Here's a clue: the line is uttered by David Warner, and he's playing a ripping good part!!




Oooh! Time After Time!! I love that movie! :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> Oh, these are from The Women, that wonderful thirties movie starring Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford, and Joan Fontaine. LOVE that movie!



Woohoo, Carol!

"The Women" is one of my all time favorite movies. It so totally represents the era it was made - as my favorite costume history professor said, it is a perfect representation of the zeitgeist of 1939. Zeitgeist - I love that word but have so few opportunities to use it.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

_C-c-c-c-corbin... I-I-I-I-I-I have no fire!_


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 6, 2006)

Heres a couple of obscure ones:

Oh my aching ass! A monsters work is never done!

and another movie:

The Blue Star!


dave


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> 1). Drop everything, go rent "Grosse Point Blank", and watch it in its entirety, young grasshopper.
> 2). That's from Clockwork Orange, which I first saw when I was 12, and really wish I hadn't.
> 3). Try this on for size (and if you get it, you're officially my favorite noob):
> 
> _*"Then I ram my ovipositor down your throat, and lay my eggs in your chest! But I'm not an alien!"*_



The Amazing Rando rocks my world. I think those odd fellows with the big foreheads might have had something to do with it.
 

I haven't seen that movie in ages.

As for GPB, I'll rent it once I get the chance to. Dropping everything and renting it isn't really an option while sitting at work. I'm also putting off watching _Elephant_ right now, although I'll probably watch it tonight during my shift.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> The Amazing Rando rocks my world. I think those odd fellows with the big foreheads might have had something to do with it.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that movie in ages.



I just fainted. Really. I'm impressed.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

Wheat... acres of wheat...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

"The best scam the Devil ever did was convincing people he didn't exist."
Spacey roxxors my boxxors


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 6, 2006)

Rock on. I knew _someone_ in the universe had to have seen Young Einstein ("don't you mean frankenstein?" NO!) or Baron Munchausen. I just didn't think they'd be on this board.

Not very quotable,
--Littleghost


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "The best scam the Devil ever did was convincing people he didn't exist."
> Spacey roxxors my boxxors



My first thought was _The Devil's Advocate_, but I'm sure I can't be right. Hope somebody gets it, so I'll know.

OK, let's try this one:

"That's a bullshit question."


----------



## mejix (Feb 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Wheat... acres of wheat...



_love and death_

"-you are good in bed
-well, i practice a lot when i'm alone"

"i had differences with dr.freud. he thought that penis envy only referred to women"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

"Wipe that face off your head, Bitch!"


----------



## RedHead (Feb 6, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> "My brother paid a dollar last night to see your underwear. "


 totally 16 candles!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "The best scam the Devil ever did was convincing people he didn't exist."




_The Exorcist_?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Heh heh! I got people stumped with that Devil one!

I'm sure Carrie's gonna come and beat some humility into me, though.


I'm surprised nobody got the TV one I posted.

"I am not a number, I am a free man!"

C'mon, _some_body must've seen this show.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Hee hee! I got people stumped!
> 
> I'm sure Carrie's gonna come and beat some humility into me, though.
> 
> ...



What? _The Prisoner_? Too easy... 

As an addendum: Where did they film that show? And what other TV show filmed an episode there?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> What? _The Prisoner_? Too easy...
> 
> As an addendum: Where did they film that show? And what other TV show filmed an episode there?



Have my babies please. I'm so glad that somebody else here knows what I'm talking about.

It was filmed in Portmeirion, Wales. Not sure what else was filmed there, but I do know that I'm visiting the place sometime soon.

As for movie quotes...

"If I was an imitation- a perfect imitation- how would you know if it was me?"


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "The best scam the Devil ever did was convincing people he didn't exist."



Please. A little credit, please.  

The Usual Suspects. 


_*"Hey, man. Are you....cool?"*_


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

When there was no crawdad, we ate sand.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> When there was no crawdad, we ate sand.



Raising Arizona


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

You get NOTHING! You LOSE! Good DAY, sir!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You get NOTHING! You LOSE! Good DAY, sir!



What is Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

It's the hope that's killing me!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Have my babies please. I'm so glad that somebody else here knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> It was filmed in Portmeirion, Wales. Not sure what else was filmed there, but I do know that I'm visiting the place sometime soon.
> 
> ...




The other show that filmed an episode there was: "_Dr. Who, The Masque of Mandragora_." Very sharp... :bow: 

Imitation? Perfect imitation? At first I thought, "_Invasion of the Body Snatchers_". Veto'd them. Then thought maybe it was one of Phillip K. Dick's works, (Other than Blade Runner, which I know word for word), like,"_Total Recall_", but then I had a flash... I hope I'm right with this,"_The Faculty_." The scene in the garage with the home-made crank.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Imitation? Perfect imitation? At first I thought, "_Invasion of the Body Snatchers_". Veto'd them. Then thought maybe it was one of Phillip K. Dick's works, (Other than Blade Runner, which I know word for word), like,"_Total Recall_", but then I had a flash... I hope I'm right with this,"_The Faculty_." The scene in the garage with the home-made crank.



'Fraid not, friend. It is based on a piece of literature, though.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> 'Fraid not, friend. It is based on a piece of literature, though.



:doh: This is going to keep me occupied until I remember it... 

Where's Carrie? I think she has the book with the answers. (Unless, of course she actually _*wrote*_ the book and _that's_ why she has all the the answers.)


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 6, 2006)

From a favorite film of mine, One of the few lines without nasty words:

"A lot o' people don't realize what's really going on. They view life as a bunch o' unconnected incidents 'n things. They don't realize that there's this, like, lattice o' coincidence that lays on top o' everything. Give you an example; show you what I mean: suppose you're thinkin' about a plate o' shrimp. Suddenly someone'll say, like, plate, or shrimp, or plate o' shrimp out of the blue, no explanation. No point in lookin' for one, either. It's all part of a cosmic unconciousness. "


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, I think I got it now...

*The Thing*. The 1982 remake, not the original with James Arness from the '50's. Adapted from the short story,_Who Goes There_.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> OK, I think I got it now...
> 
> *The Thing*. The 1982 remake, not the original with James Arness from the '50's. Adapted from the short story,_Who Goes There_.



Bingo.

I'd give you a prize, but I'm flat broke.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I feel very strongly that De Forrest Kelly's tombstone should say that. Or: "_I'm_ dead, Jim.
> 
> As an aside and bit of trivia... The Mayor of River Edge NJ, was, and in fact may still be as I don't live anywhere near there any more, James T. Kirk.
> 
> ...




_Apocalypse Now_


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "The best scam the Devil ever did was convincing people he didn't exist."
> Spacey roxxors my boxxors




_Basketball Diaries_ ?

The quote from _Usual Suspects_ is, IIRC, "The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I'd give you a prize, but I'm flat broke.




Getting it out of my head is prize enough.

Oh! *Totmacher*, Apocalypse Now! Is correct.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> OK, I think I got it now...
> 
> *The Thing*. The 1982 remake, not the original with James Arness from the '50's. Adapted from the short story,_Who Goes There_.



Dammit!! :doh: I didn't see this quote. This is only one of my very favorite movies (the remake). I named one of my goats "Mac", after MacReady, for god's sake. Actually, I got seven of my goats at the same time, and I was going to name them Windows, Childs, Blair, etc., but was talked out of it. I still kinda wish I had, 'cause I'd have to marry the guy who got the reference.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

_Do you mind if we dance wif' yo' dates?

Why, no, not at all! Go right ahead!

(Big guy rips table off the floor)_


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Do you mind if we dance wif' yo' dates?
> 
> Why, no, not at all! Go right ahead!
> 
> (Big guy rips table off the floor)_



Animal House! 


_*"I was boooorn to love you...."*_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dammit!! :doh: I didn't see this quote. This is only one of my very favorite movies (the remake). I named one of my goats "Mac", after MacReady, for god's sake. Actually, I got seven of my goats at the same time, and I was going to name them Windows, Childs, Blair, etc., but was talked out of it. I still kinda wish I had, 'cause I'd have to marry the guy who got the reference.



That'd be downright creepy. You'd have to always be watchin' them.

As for your quote... _Caddyshack_.

"I had an uncle called Terence once. Hated him. Think he was a pervert. But I very much like the look of you."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "I had an uncle called Terence once. Hated him. Think he was a pervert. But I very much like the look of you."



Love Actually. Yet another favorite. 


_*"It was hot, and I was hungry, okay??"*_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Love Actually. Yet another favorite.
> 
> 
> _*"It was hot, and I was hungry, okay??"*_



_Real Genius_.

"You know about icebergs, dad?"
"Do I? I saw an iceberg once. They were hauling it down to Texas for drinking water. They didn't count on there being an elephant frozen inside. The wooly kind. A mammoth."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Real Genius_.
> 
> "You know about icebergs, dad?"
> "Do I? I saw an iceberg once. They were hauling it down to Texas for drinking water. They didn't count on there being an elephant frozen inside. The wooly kind. A mammoth."



Big Fish.


_*"Ain't it great how they want to be your friend right after they rip your guts out?" *_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Big Fish.
> 
> 
> _*"Ain't it great how they want to be your friend right after they rip your guts out?" *_



_Starship Troopers_. Fun, although the book is much better.

"If he'd just pay me what he's paying them to stop me robbing him, I'd stop robbing him."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Starship Troopers_. Fun, although the book is much better.



Blaspheme!! Actually, I haven't read the book, but I love the movie. 



Blackjack said:


> "If he'd just pay me what he's paying them to stop me robbing him, I'd stop robbing him."



Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.  


_*"Mostly, they come at night....mostly."*_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> _*"Mostly, they come at night....mostly."*_



I love, love, love _Aliens_.

"Your Mandarin causes my ears discomfort!"


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I love, love, love _Aliens_.



Me too! 



Blackjack said:


> "Your Mandarin causes my ears discomfort!"



Kill Bill Vol. 2. Love it. 


_*"More docile and controllable, eh? You guys don't get out much."*_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> _*"More docile and controllable, eh? You guys don't get out much."*_



_Species_. Been meaning to see the whole thing... saw part of it, but I didn't see it from the very beginning.

"Come with me if you want to live."


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Species_. Been meaning to see the whole thing... saw part of it, but I didn't see it from the very beginning.
> 
> "Come with me if you want to live."



Terminator. :smitten: 

_*"God, I hate that bitch."
"Probably shouldn't have married her then, huh?"*_


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure how obscure this one is: 

"Lately, your lack of self-esteem is just good commone sense" 

That one gives me a good belly laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

_I do say, no more than ten to twenty million killed, tops. 
Depending on the breaks._


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

Sheesh, my connection won't stick around today. That's twice I've had it die when posting here.

Anyways, Carrie's quote is from _The Abyss_, I think. There was a line like that in the movie, if memory serves.

Fatlane's is from _Dr. Strangelove, or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_. Another favourite, and home to the following quote:

"Gentlemen, stop fighting! This is a war room!"

Peter Sellers, we miss you.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dammit!! :doh: I didn't see this quote. This is only one of my very favorite movies (the remake). I named one of my goats "Mac", after MacReady, for god's sake. Actually, I got seven of my goats at the same time, and I was going to name them Windows, Childs, Blair, etc., but was talked out of it. * I still kinda wish I had, 'cause I'd have to marry the guy who got the reference*.



How _Gordian Knot_ that'd be for a matrimonial proposal, Ah... If only...

But I digress... One of my favorites too, (and why it was SO frustrating to have it rattle around in my head until the right synapse fired and everything clicked into place), it has one of my fave anti-Speilberg-ian lines in it. In the kennel, when the monster goes after the dogs and they discover it:

"What is it, Mac?"
"I don't know. But it's weird and pissed off... Burn it!"

None of that, "Maybe it wanted to be friends?", treacle.

OK now for the advanced round of dialogue, from another fave:

"*Has my Willow turned to Poison Oak?*


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> One of my favorites too, (and why it was SO frustrating to have it rattle around in my head until the right synapse fired and everything clicked into place), it has one of my fave anti-Speilberg-ian lines in it. In the kennel, when the monster goes after the dogs and they discover it:
> 
> "What is it, Mac?"
> "I don't know. But it's weird and pissed off... Burn it!"
> ...



LOL @ "anti-Spielberg-ian" - that never occurred to me, but you're completely right.  

Your quote's from "The Lion in Winter". I can't believe I remember that; I haven't seen it in years. Memorable line, excellent movie.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 7, 2006)

but here it goes...."Well what kind of kerfuffell did she get in today?"

I'm pretty sure I didn't spell kerfuffell right...but who does


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

_There's hope for the vegetables yet!

Not the ones *I'm* looking at!_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2006)

A new batch for you to guess.

*"Asps. Very dangerous. You go first."

"Please doctor, I've got to ask this. It sounds like, well, just as though you're describing some form of super carrot."

"Look Dave, I can see you're really upset about this. I honestly think you ought to sit down calmly, take a stress pill, and think things over."

"I love you."
"I know."

"My parents left me that house. I was born there." 
"You're not gonna lose the house, everybody has three mortgages nowadays."*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 7, 2006)

_You've been cheating on me since the EIGHTIES???_


----------



## rainyday (Feb 7, 2006)

Odd falsetto over loudspeaker:

"Hello, folks!"


(Every time someone comes into chat and says that, I hear the movie version.)


----------



## dragorat (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...no takers on my other quote huh....I'll wait a little longer...LOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "Asps. Very dangerous. You go first."



Raiders of the Lost Ark.



> "My parents left me that house. I was born there."
> "You're not gonna lose the house, everybody has three mortgages nowadays."



Ghostbusters


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this one:

_"If one of them farts, the other thinks it's Montavani!"_


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

_There's a fine line between creativity and stupidity._


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

"Dat's what I said, booby twaps!"


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Dat's what I said, booby twaps!"



The _Fist Full of Yen_ segment of _Kentucky Fried Movie_?

This is not a chawade... Twy again!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a myth!

Yeth?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It's a myth!
> 
> Yeth?



The Muppet Movie! 


*"How dare you say penis to a dead person!"*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

_Steers and queers..._


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Steers and queers..._



...come from Texas!

-_Full Metal Jacket_.

"*Now they will all drown in lakes of their own blood...
Now they will know why they're afraid of the dark...
Now they will learn why they fear the night..*"


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "Dat's what I said, booby twaps!"



Eric, you let me down.

It's _The Goonies_.



> "Now they will all drown in lakes of their own blood...
> Now they will know why they're afraid of the dark...
> Now they will learn why they fear the night.."



As for your quote, it's from one of my favorite fantasy movies, _Conan the Barbarian_.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

"No ding ding without the wedding ring".

"...cause I didn't want to disturb grandpa's hyena..."

Fond as l am of Tibetan cooking, a hungry lion hunts best, know what l mean?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 8, 2006)

*"It's important to have a job that makes a difference, boys. That's why I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination."*


----------



## Carrie (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "...cause I didn't want to disturb grandpa's hyena..."



Sixteen Candles.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *"It's important to have a job that makes a difference, boys. That's why I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination."*



Clerks, I think.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Clerks, I think.



Yep. 


Effing minimum characters.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

Great Scott!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Back to the Future?


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 8, 2006)

"no that is not f---ing that! this is f---ing this!"

"chinese, japanese, dirty knees, looke at these."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 8, 2006)

"Mother night, fold your dark arms about me. Protect me in your black embrace."

"Up to your old Excalibur tricks again, eh, Centauri?"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 8, 2006)

She knows EXACTLY what she's doing!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 9, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> "no that is not f---ing that! this is f---ing this!"



_The Deerhunter?_


"*It's not easy having a good time. Even smiling makes my face ache.*."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

_But the exit is *right there!*_

(Three figures, all in white, move to a black dot on an all-white expanse)


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> _The Deerhunter?_
> 
> 
> naw sorry. any1 else before i give the answer? i don't think anybody will get these two.


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 9, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Heres a couple of obscure ones:
> 
> Oh my aching ass! A monsters work is never done!
> 
> ...



As it seems no one will ever get these, the first one is:
Flesh Gordon

The other is:
Galaxina

Dave


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *"It's important to have a job that makes a difference, boys. That's why I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination."*




You know, when I read these things from you people, I think: I really do need a better class of e-friends.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

That's not a moon...


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> That's not a moon...



I belive you mean "That's no moon."

*"Hey, old man, where did you get all this stuff?" 
"The dead... our gods are pleased with you, they will watch the battle." 
"Are they going to help?"
"No." 
"Well, then tell them to stay out of the way." *


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Klaatu barada nikto.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Klaatu barada nikto.



Two possibilities.

The first is where the phrase was first uttered- _The Day the Earth Stood Still_.

The other is _Army of Darkness_, also known as Awesomeness Incarnate.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

_Now, see, *that's* what I need to learn!_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Now, see, *that's* what I need to learn!_



Hmm.... _Constantine_?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

... Hitch...

_I know Kung Fu.
Whoa._


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> ... Hitch...



:doh: I should've known that.



> _I know Kung Fu.
> Whoa._



_Matrix_, of course.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

_die, You Medival Dickweed!!!_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _die, You Medival Dickweed!!!_



_Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure_, I think.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, along with:

_SIXTY-NINE, DUDE!!!_

Now...

_I don't want to be a pie! I don't like gravy!_


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _I don't want to be a pie! I don't like gravy!_


 
Chicken Run



"You wanna haggle over the price of your French Dip?"


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _I don't want to be a pie! I don't like gravy!_



_Chicken Run_.

C'mon, somebody try and guess mine. Please?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2006)

I just pitch. I don't catch.

_This is a song about hope._


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2006)

No-one got any of these!


FreeThinker said:


> "Educating a beautiful woman is like pouring honey on a Swiss watch: Everything stops."
> 
> ****************************************************
> 
> ...


...although I didn't get many of the others, either (and I was too late for the ones I _did_ get).


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> C'mon, somebody try and guess mine. Please?



Okay.



Blackjack said:


> *"Hey, old man, where did you get all this stuff?"
> "The dead... our gods are pleased with you, they will watch the battle."
> "Are they going to help?"
> "No."
> "Well, then tell them to stay out of the way." *



Conan?


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 10, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _This is a song about hope._



Should I _play_ the intro to _Stairway to Heaven_, (And NO, not the 1947 movie with Fred Astaire), or only post that the answer is, "_We decided that this was an apt title for a thing... It was called,
'*The Song Remains the Same*._"

You realize that I had to bring it up and play the album while posting this...

_*To be a rock..
And not to roll..*_, indeed!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ...Your quote's from "The Lion in Winter". I can't believe I remember that; I haven't seen it in years. Memorable line, excellent movie.



: *Gobsmacked* :

One of my all time faves, too. It was a toss-up between the poison oak line and 'Power is the only fact.' Either way you'd've guessed it, it seems.

OK, since nobody snapped at this one first time around, I'll repeat it and add another from a different movie, too.

"*It's not easy having a good time.. Even smiling makes my face ache."*

"*Now I know what Blackburn, Lanca'shire looks like.*"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 10, 2006)

Last one's from Yellow Soobmarine.

_The world must be peopled!_


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> "no that is not f---ing that! this is f---ing this!"
> 
> "chinese, japanese, dirty knees, looke at these."




hey no one got these yet. they're from horror flick. that's the only clue i'll give you.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 10, 2006)

"Child: "Hey! These sausages is moldy!!"
Man: "Shut up and drink yer gin!!"
Any guesses?"



Carrie said:


> Oliver.



Carrie, you knew that!! OMG. But did you know it's my all-time favorite movie?

Ya know how in Cinderella when the prince knew he had met the woman of his dreams by if her particular foot fit the glass slipper? Well I'm kinda feeling that the woman who could identify an old and fairly obscure Oliver quote....
:wubu:


----------



## adam (Feb 10, 2006)

"It could be carried by an African Swallow."

"Somebodies gonna have to go back and get a shit load of dimes!"

"I don't need anything!...but this."

"Maybe I could just sneak out with the boys, and knock back a couple of....cocos."

"Hail Ceasar and everything sir!"

"Sorry bout the mess."

"You daft prick."


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope that get this one right. 

"Excuse, can I go to the washroom first?..........Thank You!"


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2006)

adam said:


> "It could be carried by an African Swallow."



_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_



> "Somebodies gonna have to go back and get a shit load of dimes!"



_Blazing Saddles_.



> "I don't need anything!...but this."



_The Jerk_.

The rest I don't know, although the Caesar quote sounds like it's from _History of the World Part I_.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 10, 2006)

_Do you still need confirmation, sir? HERE'S YOUR CONFIRMATION!_


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I hope that get this one right.
> 
> "Excuse, can I go to the washroom first?..........Thank You!"




Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?????


Nobody's bothered to guess at mine, that I can tell, so here they are:

"You had to bring up Amarilla???" is from _Tall Tale_.

"That's a bullshit question!" is from _My Cousin Vinny_.

Now I have to try and come up with some that people might actually have watched, I guess. Give me time to peruse our movie shelf.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 11, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?????



Right!

Now this should be a easy one. ".....and don't call mt Shirely"


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Right!
> 
> Now this should be a easy one. ".....and don't call mt Shirely"



I know it's from Leslie Nielsen, so I'll say _Airplane_. If not that, then it's from _Naked Gun_. Haven't seen either in quite a while.

OK, trying another.

-"Breath, blood, or urine?"
-"No thank you, I'm full."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Do you still need confirmation, sir? HERE'S YOUR CONFIRMATION!_



_Independence Day_?

"*Did IQs just drop sharply while I was away?*"


----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 11, 2006)

My bad if this has already been used....







"Badgers? Badgers!?!? We don't need no stinckin BADGERS!!!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> "Wipe that face off your head, Bitch!"



I don't think anyone answered this one. Here's another quote from another character in the movie:

"That's what I love about high school girls: I get older, they stay the same age."


----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think anyone answered this one. Here's another quote from another character in the movie:
> 
> "That's what I love about high school girls: I get older, they stay the same age."



*
The Stoned Age *


----------



## fatlane (Feb 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Independence Day_?



_Tora, Tora, Tora!_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Krazykhat said:
 

> *
> The Stoned Age *



Nope  But I bet it also had Foghat on the soundtrack.


----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Nope  But I bet it also had Foghat on the soundtrack.



Ahhh...Duh... I was thinking this movie but got the names mixed up!

*
Dazed and Confused!*


----------



## adam (Feb 11, 2006)

adam said:


> "It could be carried by an African Swallow."
> Monty Python/Holy Grail
> 
> "Somebodies gonna have to go back and get a shit load of dimes!"
> ...


Notting Hill


----------



## dragorat (Feb 12, 2006)

dragorat said:


> "He flies I don't,he flies I don't,hehehehehe."



Since no one seems to care about this 1 I'll tell....It's said by Renfield in "Dracula: Dead & loving it!"

Try this 1...."That will cost you a week in the HotBox!.....WHO GIVES A SHIT!"
actually 2 consecutive lines from 2 Diff. Characters in same movie.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

Just on the opff-chance that anyone's losing sleep over this:


"How do you know you are God?"

"Quite simple: When I pray to him, I find I am talking to myself."

*The Ruling Class*.

XXXXXXXX

"I've never seen a white one that big."

*Canadian Bacon*.

XXXXXXXX

"Did you hear the one about the two guys in Paris?"

"No."

"They didn't go."

*Turkish Delight* (Original Dutch title: Turks Fruit).

XXXXXXXX

"Put it on the tripod!"

*The Wild Bunch*.

XXXXXXXX

"Time starts now."

*Bullitt*.


Maybe something a bit more mainstream:

"...you ain't gonna go _sliding_ around with your _white hoodlum_ friends."

(The delivery of that line cracks me up. And it was a BBW who said it!)


----------



## dragorat (Feb 12, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Maybe something a bit more mainstream:
> 
> "...you ain't gonna go _sliding_ around with your _white hoodlum_ friends."
> 
> (The delivery of that line cracks me up. And it was a BBW who said it!)



Aretha Franklin...BLUES BROTHERS!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

dragorat said:


> Aretha Franklin...BLUES BROTHERS!


Thank you!

I'll try another on you:

"If we can't be great, there's no point ever playing music again, Sal."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

_My name is a killing word._


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _My name is a killing word._



_Dune_.

3 minutes! I'm all over that one like white on rice!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _My name is a killing word._



Mua'd'ib!!!


DUNE

(Boy do I feel stupid! I didn't see Blackjacks response. D'OH!)

edited to say how dumb I feel... LOL


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

_You know... for kids!_


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Mua'd'ib!!!



Argh!

It's *Muad'Dib*!

Ticks me off when people get it wrong, I'm sorry.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, try this one. 

"I've seen Heckel and Jeckel on TV too. But, that doesn't mean I believe birds can talk either!"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 13, 2006)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 13, 2006)

K...no one even attempted my last one (unless I missed it), so I'd say I'm the queen of obscure quotes...that, or I'm typing in that invisible ink again ...or I'm in need of medication for talking to myself...take your pick!  Seriously, though, now that I'm done whining I'll post another obscure quote, simply because it's meaningful and I love it and want to share. (and to the two whom I've already shared it with...you're out, so don't blow it...unless no one else tries, and then you can answer it just to make me look good) 

This is actually from a book *and* a movie....

"But soon we shall die and all memory of those five will have left the earth, and we ourselves shall be loved for a while and forgotten. But the love will have been enough; all those impulses of love return to the love that made them. Even memory is not necessary for love. There is a land of the living and a land of the dead and the bridge is love, the only survival, the only meaning."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?



"Germans?"
"Forget it, he's rolling."

(Yes, I know what it's from.)


----------



## fatlane (Feb 13, 2006)

_Waits backstage while I sing to you..._

That's from a song and a movie... dig?


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Waits backstage while I sing to you..._
> 
> That's from a song and a movie... dig?




The song is, "_Sugar Magnolia_", by Bobby Weir, IIRC, Maybe Jerry but I digress. Anyway, I never heard of a movie called that but it wouldn't have any bearing on whether I'm right or not. But if the movie's name is different then the only other 'Magnolia' flick I know of is, "_Steel Magnolias_."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

"The Grateful Dead Movie"


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _You know... for kids!_




_Hudsucker Proxy_ 

Dude, you should slow down a little bit and let some of us catch up!


Can anyone help me with this one? 

" I don't think human beings were meant to be happy. It doesn't seem to be their natural state."


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 14, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Okay, try this one.
> 
> "I've seen Heckel and Jeckel on TV too. But, that doesn't mean I believe birds can talk either!"



_Air America_



sicninja911 said:


> "no that is not f---ing that! this is f---ing this!"
> 
> "chinese, japanese, dirty knees, looke at these."



_Devil's Rejects_


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 14, 2006)

Now to lighten the mood a little. Anyone remember this one?



> What's he on?
> Chocolate.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 14, 2006)

No one got mine way back there (or if they did, I missed it), so here's the answer:

"Hello, folks!"

was from the UK film _Comfort and Joy_ with Bill Paterson and Eleanor David.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> -"Breath, blood, or urine?"
> -"No thank you, I'm full."



Nobody guessed this one. It's from _Mighty Ducks_.

One more try. This should be easy.

"Hey, Maggott, what are you, German?"


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Nobody guessed this one. It's from _Mighty Ducks_.
> 
> One more try. This should be easy.
> 
> "Hey, Maggott, what are you, German?"



_Dirty Dozen_.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

At last, someone got one of mine. Here's another.

"How many are left?"
--"Including yourself?"
--"Yes!"
--"One."


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 14, 2006)

ok that's the second quote. who can guess the first?



_Devil's Rejects_[/QUOTE]


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

_... for the future is where we will spend the rest of our lives!_


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _... for the future is where we will spend the rest of our lives!_



Plan 9 from Outerspace


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 14, 2006)

Actually, I thought it was from,"_World Without End_". I'm glad I listened to that inner voice that told me I was wrong.  While we're on the subject of the future, give this one a whirl:

"*The future takes root in the present... It is done!*"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

I predict this thread will move soon...

_We'll always have Paris._


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I predict this thread will move soon...
> 
> _We'll always have Paris._



Casablanca!


my turn

"Mr. Wizard get me the hell out of here!"


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2006)

#1)*"I make my own money."
"So do I."*

#2)*"GET OFF MY PLANE!!!!!"*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> At last, someone got one of mine. Here's another.
> 
> "How many are left?"
> --"Including yourself?"
> ...




I know this one, but for the love of God, it is eluding me!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2006)

"Where are we going?"
"Back home!"
"When are we going?"
"Real soon!"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

_How long do we have?
An hour and fifty-seven minutes._


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I know this one, but for the love of God, it is eluding me!!!!



It's _The Last Starfighter_. My husband actually came up with it, so I'll give it to you.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _... for the future is where we will spend the rest of our lives!_



Ed Wood! The "Amazing Criswell", played by Jeffrey Jones, spoke this line. Yes?

I remember when this movie came out, I think about 1994, my husband, two brothers and I, devoted Bela Lugosi fans that we were, had the theatre all to ourselves the Saturday afternoon we went to see it. A fun experience, but it certainly didn't speak well for the box-office future of Ed Wood. I suspect it had more success after it came out in video and DVD.....Of course, Martin Landau DID win the Oscar for playing Lugosi....an honor well-deserved!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 14, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> Ed Wood! The "Amazing Criswell", played by Jeffrey Jones, spoke this line. Yes?



The real Criswell first spoke that line in the intro to Plan 9.

The full quote from Plan 9 from Outerspace.

"Greetings, my friend. We are all interested in the future, for that is where you and I are going to spend the rest of our lives. And remember my friend, future events such as these will affect you in the future."



> Of course, Martin Landau DID win the Oscar for playing Lugosi....an honor well-deserved!



To be honest, I really don't think Landau did all that great a job. Bela rarely swore and was not a junkie or drug addict. He was addicted to medical morphine. In our more sensitive times he would be considered to have an addiction to pain killers. 

Also through out the entire movie they didn't pronounce his name correct one time. NOT ONCE! Irritated the heck out of me. It's "Bay-lah," not "Bell-ah."


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn Hollywood re-writes...

How about this Ed Wood potboiler line:

_Beware, beware, beware of the big green dragon that sits on your doorstep. He eats little boys, puppy-dog tails, and big fat snails. Beware, take care, beware._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _Beware, beware, beware of the big green dragon that sits on your doorstep. He eats little boys, puppy-dog tails, and big fat snails. Beware, take care, beware._



Glen or Glenda


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

Now, for bonus points: Describe the scene...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 14, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Now, for bonus points: Describe the scene...



"Pull the string! Pull the string!"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

OK, you got it. Good job!

Now, what B-grade movie had this classic line:

_I must, yet I cannot! I must, yet I cannot! This does not compute!_


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 14, 2006)

"nine killed you...nine shall die."

and another

"i think i have a funny face."

who knows which 2 films those are from?

aaron£


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 14, 2006)

"Actually, Scarlet is my middle name. My whole name is Will Scarlet O'Hara." 

"Two men enter, one man leave!" 

"If you're a Scottish lord, then I'm Mikey Mouse."

"No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die." 

"My grandfather's work was doodoo! I am not interested in death! The only thing that concerns me is the preservation of life!"


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Two men enter, one man leave!"



_Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome_. I actually referenced this earlier in the night, and nobody got it.



> "If you're a Scottish lord, then I'm Mikey Mouse."



_Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_. Said by the butler at the Nazi castle where Indy went to go and rescue his father.



> "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."



_Goldfinger_, obviously.



> "My grandfather's work was doodoo! I am not interested in death! The only thing that concerns me is the preservation of life!"



_Young Frankenstein_, probably my favourite of Brooks' films.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 14, 2006)

Aliena said:


> #2)*"GET OFF MY PLANE!!!!!"*



_ Air Force One_


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 15, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> "no that is not f---ing that! this is f---ing this!"


 I'm probably wrong, but I've got a feeling...

_Jeepers Creepers 2_


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 15, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I've got a feeling...
> 
> _Jeepers Creepers 2_



actually it's From Dusk Til Dawn. george clooney was so bad ass.

"...and if you try to run, i've got six little friends that can run a whole hell of a lot faster than you can."

right on.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> It's _The Last Starfighter_. My husband actually came up with it, so I'll give it to you.




YYYYYYYYeeeeeeeesssssssss!!!! I just watch this movie not even two-weeks ago! It's one of my all time favorites! Thank you for filling me in!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

*"Because, I can't. I had an experience. I can't prove it; I can't even explain it, but everything I have inside me tells me that it was real."*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Actually, Scarlet is my middle name. My whole name is Will Scarlet O'Hara."



_Robin Hood: Men in Tights_

OK, here's one.

"I smell....children!"

and

"A virgin lit the black flame candle."

They're from the same movie.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> _Robin Hood: Men in Tights_
> 
> OK, here's one.
> 
> ...




_Bewitched_. That movie scared me as a kid.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The real Criswell first spoke that line in the intro to Plan 9.
> 
> The full quote from Plan 9 from Outerspace.
> 
> ...




I did not remember the line came from "Plan 9" first! Thanks, Jack. But I think we must disagree re: Landau's interpretation of Lugosi in Ed Wood. Landau didn't get to create the lines, remember, and this is where the mistakes re:Lugosi's cursing and his gripes about Karloff originated: from the writers of the film. I DO agree with what you say about Lugosi's obscenities: he considered himself a gentleman, and would NOT have sworn in the presence of women. Nor did he complain about Karloff or much of anything else publicly; he was too proud for that. Even his recorded regrets regarding his typecasting as a vampire were more rueful than outright "bitching". I still say, Landau did a stand-up job interpreting Lugosi's character. The difficulties, regrets, illness and aging, the likeability and love of life that typified Lugosi were well done. 

As for the pronunciation of his first name, to me, it's a "to-MAY-to/"to-MAH-to kind of thing. Lugosi generally did say, BAY-la, but his fourth wife Lillian's nickname for him was "Bel" as in BELL-a. Lillian was the child of Hungarian immigrants, and I am sure she was familiar with the correct pronunciations of Hungarian words. 

So ok, Jack, here's one for you; I know you'll get it!

"It's the red switch, isn't it, Hjalmar? The red switch ignites the dynamite. Five minutes....you and I, and your rotten cult, will be no more. It has been a GOOD game...."

Extra points for both the actual names and the character names of the two actors in this scene, and the year the film was released-and I suspect none of that will be a problem for you!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Bewitched_. That movie scared me as a kid.



Nope. Try again.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Nope. Try again.



Grr... What was the name of it? I know the movie, I just can't remember the damn name...:doh: 

OH! _Hocus Pocus_. I'm a moron.
:doh: :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 15, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> "It's the red switch, isn't it, Hjalmar? The red switch ignites the dynamite. Five minutes....you and I, and your rotten cult, will be no more. It has been a GOOD game...."



The Blackcat (1934)

Dr Vitus Werdegast/Bela cursing evil cult leader Hjalmar Poelzig/Karloff.

Excelent movie and the first teaming of Bela and Boris.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 15, 2006)

_OK, how many toggle flips, *in toto*, are we talking about here?_


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> The Blackcat (1934)
> 
> Dr Vitus Werdegast/Bela cursing evil cult leader Hjalmar Poelzig/Karloff.
> 
> Excelent movie and the first teaming of Bela and Boris.



Jack, you're good. Really good. Kudos! Yes, I love this movie, one of my Lugosi favorites. .....You probably know the 50'th anniversary of Lugosi's death is coming up this August. Am wondering if there will be mention of this on the net or in the media....I'll be looking, you can bet. 

Oh, and did you get my first movie reference, mentioning "Count Mora and his daughter"? I never did look back to see if anyone got that. I'd suspect you would if anyone would!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 16, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _OK, how many toggle flips, *in toto*, are we talking about here?_




*Mystery Men*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 16, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> *Mystery Men*



Yes indeed. So many quotables in it!

_When the cheque is split, the steak eater picks the pocket of the salad eater!_


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 16, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Yes indeed. So many quotables in it!
> 
> _When the cheque is split, the steak eater picks the pocket of the salad eater!_



My fave from it is:



> I'm not 'Stab Man', I'm not 'Knifey Boy'...


----------



## fatlane (Feb 16, 2006)

_Geez, mom, you're really starting to cheese me off!_

I think we're hijacking this thread, but only slightly...


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 17, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I've got a feeling...
> 
> _Jeepers Creepers 2_




yeah you're wrong sorry. but since i'm a nice gut i'll give ya 2 more chance. GO FOR IT, MAN!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 18, 2006)

I got one for you...

"Nice Marmot."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2006)

"Damascus, Lawrence, Damascus!"


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "Damascus, Lawrence, Damascus!"



_LAWRENCE OF ARABIA!_

And now, 

"Tonya, can you play the balalaika?"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 20, 2006)

"You need to find yourself a girl mate. Or perhaps the reason you practice three hours a day is that you already found one, and are otherwise incapable of wooing said strumpet. You're not a eunuch are you? "


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean. BAM!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "You need to find yourself a girl mate. Or perhaps the reason you practice three hours a day is that you already found one, and are otherwise incapable of wooing said strumpet. You're not a eunuch are you? "



I just watched that movie last night. _Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl_. It's just one of those movies that never lets me down.

*"I'm gonna go get the papers, get the papers."*

EDIT: Damn you FL! *Shakes fist*


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2006)

I just realized I have been saying a Pirates of the Carribean quote alot today:

"And they made me their chief." - Jack 


I loove that movie.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I just watched that movie last night. _Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl_. It's just one of those movies that never lets me down.
> 
> *"I'm gonna go get the papers, get the papers."*
> 
> EDIT: Damn you FL! *Shakes fist*



_Goodfellas_


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 21, 2006)

I see the Pirates of the Caribbean one was much too easy.

"I've laid more pipe in this town than Wabasha Plumbing."

"He's nothing but a low-down, double-dealing, backstabbing, larcenous perverted worm! Hanging's too good for him. Burning's too good for him! He should be torn into little bitsy pieces and buried alive!" 


"You play a good game boy, but the game is finished, now you die."


----------



## Echoes (Feb 21, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "I've laid more pipe in this town than Wabasha Plumbing."



Grumpy Old Men. Man, I love that movie.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok guess mine...un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! Nanny!!!!!!(shoot's gun)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Ok guess mine...un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! un!!! Nanny!!!!!!(shoot's gun)



_The Three Amigos_. Always funny. "Would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?"

*"Quit yer grinnin' and drop yer linen. I found 'em."*


----------



## Carrie (Feb 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *"Quit yer grinnin' and drop yer linen. I found 'em."*



Aliens. 

*"What the fuck are you carrying a gun for? What, in case somebody steps to you, Snoop Dogg?"*


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *"What the fuck are you carrying a gun for? What, in case somebody steps to you, Snoop Dogg?"*




Swingers! One of the best movies ever!


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

"*We just cut up our girlfriend with a chainsaw does that sound.....fine?*"


----------



## Carrie (Feb 21, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> "*We just cut up our girlfriend with a chainsaw does that sound.....fine?*"



Evil Dead II!


----------



## shy guy (Feb 21, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _The Three Amigos_. Always funny. "Would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?"
> 
> *"Quit yer grinnin' and drop yer linen. I found 'em."*


Dang you got me but let see if you can get this one....I'm a frog


----------



## Carrie (Feb 21, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Dang you got me but let see if you can get this one....I'm a frog



I got the linen one already - it's from Aliens.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I got the linen one already - it's from Aliens.


Sorry Carrie not even close but this one is hard so I will give you some help and hear it is...its from a super hero movie...later


----------



## Carrie (Feb 21, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Sorry Carrie not even close but this one is hard so I will give you some help and hear it is...its from a super hero movie...later



Noooooooooooooooo. I was saying the "drop yer linen" one from Blackjack that you included in your quote from him was from "Aliens". I thought you said you didn't know what it was from, so I was saying no worries, I'd already guessed it. But now I see that you're talking about a different quote entirely.


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

"*That's like pouring perfume on a pig*"


How about that one.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> "*We just cut up our girlfriend with a chainsaw does that sound.....fine?*"



Isn't that Evil Dead?

I like that movie. I love the humor in Evil Dead. *lol*

"That's like pouring perfume on a pig"

"They Live" ... right?


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "That's like pouring perfume on a pig"
> 
> "They Live" ... right?




Yes thats They Live! 

*"I got a feeling that behind those jeans is something wonderful just waiting to get out"*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Boogie Nights? *hehehe*

"The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it." <------which movie did this come from?


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

Austin Powers Goldmember? I think?


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 21, 2006)

Or no its the first Austin Powers right?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery (the first one)...yep thats the movie! :bow:


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 22, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> actually it's From Dusk Til Dawn. george clooney was so bad ass.
> 
> "...and if you try to run, i've got six little friends that can run a whole hell of a lot faster than you can."
> 
> right on.




thank god someone got it right. i was getting worried there.


"do chickens have large talons"


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 22, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> "do chickens have large talons"



Napoleon Dynamite...GAWD!

"Attica! Attica!"


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 22, 2006)

dog day afternoon........i think. i know it's an al pacino flick.


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah thats right. 

*"Oh you were finished? Well allow me to retort."*


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 23, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yeah thats right.
> 
> *"Oh you were finished? Well allow me to retort."*



That's obviously _Pulp Fiction_.

"Say 'what' again! I dare you- I double dare you, motherfucker! Say 'what' one more goddamn time!"

Jules Winfield kicks ass.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

"No we're not homosexuals, but we are _willing to learn_."


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 26, 2006)

"It is wise to understand the ways of your adversaries, don't you agree?"

and

"I said speak your mind, but Jesus, Jack!"

(both from the same movie)


----------



## shy guy (Feb 26, 2006)

When someone asks you if your a god you say YES!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2006)

shy guy said:


> When someone asks you if your a god you say YES!!!!!



_Ghostbusters_!


*"What in the wide, wide world-a sports is goin' on here?"*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _Ghostbusters_!
> 
> 
> *"What in the wide, wide world-a sports is goin' on here?"*


Blazing Saddles!

"Captain? I just threw your palm tree overboard. Now...what's this crap about no movie tonight?"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 27, 2006)

Wayne is the answer: Mister Roberts?

Where did this quote come from: "His name is Blaine? That's not a name - it's an appliance!"


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

er.. I wanna say 'the brave little toaster'... close?


----------



## shy guy (Feb 27, 2006)

Is the Thing thing really made out of orange rock?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Where did this quote come from: "His name is Blaine? That's not a name - it's an appliance!"




Pretty in Pink.... 

No one got mine earlier? "No we're not homosexual but we are _willing to learn_."

Here's a giveaway clue from the same movie: 

"I'm gonna volunteer my leadership to this platoon. An army without leaders is like a foot without a big toe. And Sergeant Hulka is always gonna be here to be that big toe for us. I think that we owe a big round of applause to our newest, bestest buddy, and big toe... Sergeant Hulka."


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't feel too bad. Nobody tried any of mine either. 

_Stripes_?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Is the Thing thing really made out of orange rock?



Jeez I feel stupid for not getting this one before...

_Mallrats_.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Don't feel too bad. Nobody tried any of mine either.
> 
> _Stripes_?




Yes  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 27, 2006)

*"There's only one 'e' in 'heroin'!!"*


----------



## EvilBob (Feb 28, 2006)

"To love is to suffer. To avoid suffering, one must not love. But, then one suffers from not loving. Therefore, to love is to suffer, not to love is to suffer, to suffer is to suffer. To be happy is to love, to be happy, then, is to suffer, but suffering makes one unhappy, therefore, to be unhappy one must love, or love to suffer, or suffer from too much happiness  I hope you're getting this down."


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's one that hasn't been used...I don't think...and I hope not! LOL

"I went on the Subway diet like that guy, Jared, and now my neck looks like a vagina...."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 28, 2006)

the_princess said:


> Here's one that hasn't been used...I don't think...and I hope not! LOL
> 
> "I went on the Subway diet like that guy, Jared, and now my neck looks like a vagina...."



Austin Powers: Goldmember


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *"There's only one 'e' in 'heroin'!!"*



_The Commitments_


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 28, 2006)

"You know what Jack Burton always says? What the hell." 

"Killing is wrong and bad. There should be a new, stronger word for killing. Like badwrong or badong. Yes, killing is badong. From this moment I will stand for the opposite of killing, gnodab." 

"If you were thrilled by The Towering Inferno, if you were terrified by Earthquake, then you will be scared shitless at the Samuel L. Bronkowitz production of That's Armageddon!"


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "You know what Jack Burton always says? What the hell."



_Big Trouble in Little China_


----------



## shy guy (Feb 28, 2006)

Why Won't You Die!!!!!!!(then other guy grabs the dudes leg and throws him for a mile)


----------



## shy guy (Feb 28, 2006)

Brains!?!?!


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Why Won't You Die!!!!!!!(then other guy grabs the dudes leg and throws him for a mile)



_ Matrix:Revolutions_?
It's also in _Freddy vs Jason_, but I don't remember if there was any throwing involved.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Killing is wrong and bad. There should be a new, stronger word for killing. Like badwrong or badong. Yes, killing is badong. From this moment I will stand for the opposite of killing, gnodab."



_Kung Pao: Enter the Fist_


----------



## shy guy (Mar 1, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> _ Matrix:Revolutions_?
> It's also in _Freddy vs Jason_, but I don't remember if there was any throwing involved.


Yes its Freddy vs Jason


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 1, 2006)

"I ain't had nothin' twixt my nethers that weren't run on batteries!"

"Constantly talking isn't necessarily communicating."

"They mostly come out at night. Mostly."


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 1, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> "They mostly come out at night. Mostly."




that's aliens right?


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> "To love is to suffer. To avoid suffering, one must not love. But, then one suffers from not loving. Therefore, to love is to suffer, not to love is to suffer, to suffer is to suffer. To be happy is to love, to be happy, then, is to suffer, but suffering makes one unhappy, therefore, to be unhappy one must love, or love to suffer, or suffer from too much happiness — I hope you're getting this down."




_Love and Death_ No Woody Allen fans here?


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "If you were thrilled by The Towering Inferno, if you were terrified by Earthquake, then you will be scared shitless at the Samuel L. Bronkowitz production of That's Armageddon!"



_Kentucky Fried Movie_


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Brains!?!?!



_ Every zombie movie made between 1978 and 1990_?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2006)

*"Excuse me while I whip this out."*

I have a book of film quotes here...

*"Hey, babe, I negotiate million-dollar deals for breakfast, I think I can handle this Eurotrash. Hey! Sprekin' ze talk?"

"Did you say, 'utes'?"
"Yeah, the two utes!"

"That's all we need, a Druish princess."
"Funny. She doesn't look Druish."

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue."

"Surely you can't be serious!"
"I am serious. And don't call me Shirley."

"Knight jumps queen. Bishop jumps queen. Pawn jumps queen. Gangbang!"

"Didn't you notice on the plane when you started talking, eventually I started reading the vomit bag?"

"Sometimes nothin' can be a pretty cool hand."

"Well, a lot of folks did call him Two Gun, but that wasn't because he was sporting two pistols."

"I'll be back."
"Only in a re-run."*
(Not _The Terminator_, just FYI. )

*"It was I who first said that clitoral orgasm should not be only for women. They laughed at me, ridiculed me, said I was mad."

"They're here."*

Good luck!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *"Excuse me while I whip this out."*
> 
> I have a book of film quotes here...
> 
> ...


"My Cousin Vinnie", "Airplaine" (one of them), "Cool Hand Luke", "Unforgiven", and "Poltergeist", I think.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 2, 2006)

*"That's all we need, a Druish princess."
"Funny. She doesn't look Druish."*

Spaceballs

*"Knight jumps queen. Bishop jumps queen. Pawn jumps queen. Gangbang!"*

History of the World Part 2

*"It was I who first said that clitoral orgasm should not be only for women. They laughed at me, ridiculed me, said I was mad"*

Everything you wanted to know about sex but were afraid to ask


----------



## shy guy (Mar 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *"Excuse me while I whip this out."*
> 
> I have a book of film quotes here...
> 
> ...


* It's DIE HARD right*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2006)

So far, so good. I'll repost the ones that haven't been answered.

*"Excuse me while I whip this out."

"Surely you can't be serious!"
"I am serious. And don't call me Shirley."

"Didn't you notice on the plane when you started talking, eventually I started reading the vomit bag?"

"I'll be back."
"Only in a re-run."*


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *
> "Surely you can't be serious!"
> "I am serious. And don't call me Shirley."
> *




_Airplane_ I think someone got that already.must be ten characters


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> _Airplane_ I think someone got that already.must be ten characters



...Whoa, I guess I had 2 _Airplane_ quotes in there.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 3, 2006)

.
"Excuse me while I whip this out."

That's from Blazing Saddles when Sherriff Bart 1st gets to Rock Ridge & goes to pull out his letter of asignment from the govermor.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *"I'll be back."
> "Only in a re-run."*



_The Running Man_


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> _The Running Man_



Holy hell, stop the world. Someone got it.

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one to see that hilariously fun travesty of a film.


----------



## shy guy (Mar 4, 2006)

I made a funny HAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> "Didn't you notice on the plane when you started talking, eventually I started reading the vomit bag?"
> 
> [/B]



Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.


OK, here's a new one.

"You can pet him, Mr. Arthur. You couldn't if he was awake."


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 4, 2006)

Just saw this on TV as I flipped killing time because the woman I love is off living her life... 

"How do you write your female characters so well?"

"I think of a man, and remove reason and accountability."

Tee hee!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> Just saw this on TV as I flipped killing time because the woman I love is off living her life...
> 
> "How do you write your female characters so well?"
> 
> ...



As Good as it Gets--Jack Nicholson's OCD character, right?


----------



## shy guy (Mar 5, 2006)

I made a funny HAHAHA


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 5, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I made a funny HAHAHA



_ TMNT II: Secret of the Oooze_


----------



## shy guy (Mar 5, 2006)

As you wish


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 5, 2006)

shy guy said:


> As you wish



_The Princess Bride_


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> "You can pet him, Mr. Arthur. You couldn't if he was awake."



It's also in the book
_To Kill a Mockingbird_


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2006)

This one hit me in the middle of the night. I just had to post it:

"Please don't understand me so fast, Harry!"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

The Magnificent Seven?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 10, 2006)

No one got this one.

"He's nothing but a low-down, double-dealing, backstabbing, larcenous perverted worm! Hanging's too good for him. Burning's too good for him! He should be torn into little bitsy pieces and buried alive!"

It's from Heavy Metal.


----------



## Takera (Mar 10, 2006)

"So this is how liberty dies... with thunderous applause."


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 10, 2006)

Takera said:


> "So this is how liberty dies... with thunderous applause."



Bush's inauguration, 2001? 

_Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_.


----------



## Takera (Mar 10, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I got one for you...
> 
> "Nice Marmot."




Not sure if anyone got this one yet... I didn't see it at least. I think it's from 

_The Big Lebowski_

(Marmot tatses like tuna...)


----------



## Takera (Mar 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Bush's inauguration, 2001?
> 
> _Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_.



CORRECT... 

Good joke 

Here's another

"F*** my life. I want the credit."

AND

"This is nothing. This is nothing. Piece of cake, walk in the park. This is nothing. "

Same character and same movie!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 10, 2006)

Takera said:


> "F*** my life. I want the credit."
> 
> AND
> 
> ...




Wag the dog??


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 13, 2006)

This one's pretty obscure:

*It's a short step from 'Prophet' to 'Martyr'. D'ya have what it takes?*


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 22, 2006)

*They can't evict you on Christmas! Then you'd be ho-ho-homeless*

I figured I would try to revive this.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> *They can't evict you on Christmas! Then you'd be ho-ho-homeless*
> 
> I figured I would try to revive this.



That's from the movie: Go

-----> How about this movie quote?

Ah, well, I attended Julliard, I'm a graduate of the Harvard business school, I travel quite extensively, I lived through the black plague and I had a pretty good time during that! I've seen the 'Exorcist' about a hundred and sixty-seven times, and it keeps getting funnier, every single time I see it!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> That's from the movie: Go
> 
> -----> How about this movie quote?
> 
> Ah, well, I attended Julliard, I'm a graduate of the Harvard business school, I travel quite extensively, I lived through the black plague and I had a pretty good time during that! I've seen the 'Exorcist' about a hundred and sixty-seven times, and it keeps getting funnier, every single time I see it!




AWESOME!!! Beetlejuice! I love that movie well any Tim Burton movie!

How about: *This is blood for blood and by the gallon. These are the old days, the bad days, the all-or-nothing days. They're back! There's no choice left. And I'm ready for war.*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 23, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> AWESOME!!! Beetlejuice! I love that movie well any Tim Burton movie!
> 
> How about: *This is blood for blood and by the gallon. These are the old days, the bad days, the all-or-nothing days. They're back! There's no choice left. And I'm ready for war.*



_Sin City_.

I have all but one of the graphic novels. Miller is freaking awesome.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is another:
*Sometimes people need a little help. Sometimes people need to be forgiven. And sometimes they need to go to jail*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

Recliner said:


> "Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


OMG, one of my favorite movies and people! Mandy Patinkin in The Princess Bride.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Outwardly, I was everything a well brought up girl should be. Inwardly, I was screaming!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

"You're _firing me_?!! You can't fire me! You don't even know my name!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

From the same movie as the previous post:

"The only real challenge with this job, is trying to look busy when there's nothing to do."

And here's a hint: the ever-cool-even-though-she's-gone-the-way-of-mainstream-because-a-girl-has-got-to-eat-even-if-she-only-weighs-98-pounds Parker Posey co-stars.

I <3 Parker.


----------



## gooddad (Mar 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> _C-c-c-c-corbin... I-I-I-I-I-I have no fire!_



Since no one I saw answered this one and it's from a movie I love

The Fifth Element

How about this, should be easy:

"I've got a writ, a writ for a rat"


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> From the same movie as the previous post:
> 
> "The only real challenge with this job, is trying to look busy when there's nothing to do."
> 
> ...



Is it Clockwatchers? I think it is? Parker Posey rocks!


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 24, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Here is another:
> *Sometimes people need a little help. Sometimes people need to be forgiven. And sometimes they need to go to jail*



The overrated movie with the raining froggies, _Magnolia_


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Outwardly, I was everything a well brought up girl should be. Inwardly, I was screaming!



_Titanic_, thank you HBO.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 24, 2006)

Try this one:

_Why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Is it Clockwatchers? I think it is? Parker Posey rocks!




It is! *ding* *ding* *ding* And she does!


----------



## gooddad (Mar 25, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Try this one:
> 
> _Why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?_




Con Air

Good movie


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> _Titanic_, thank you HBO.



Good job! I was watching it on HBO when I wrote it, because I couldn't think of a good movie quote! 

Here's a new one: "You should get tivo." "Tim got it for my bedroom so I can watch my favorite programs after I do homework." (thought this was a cheap ploy to plug a product )


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Watched this last night... three quotes! Someone's gotta get this:


"I ain't no trickbaby!!"

"This is a crucial question, Bob. Do you believe in the lord Jesus Christ and take him for your personal savior?"

"Holy shit! Look who got beat with the ugly stick. Is that you Bob?"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Watched this last night... three quotes! Someone's gotta get this:
> 
> 
> "I ain't no trickbaby!!"
> ...



This one is killin' me! I know it, but can't place it!:doh:


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 26, 2006)

"Cheerleaders are dancers who have gone retarded."

Hehehe


----------



## herin (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> "Cheerleaders are dancers who have gone retarded."
> 
> Hehehe




That, my friend, is Bring it on!

Here's one.

"I have long feared my sins would return to haunt me, and the cost is more than I can bear."


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 26, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Watched this last night... three quotes! Someone's gotta get this:
> 
> 
> "I ain't no trickbaby!!"
> ...



_Freeway_

also a good movie.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 26, 2006)

gooddad said:


> Since no one I saw answered this one and it's from a movie I love
> 
> The Fifth Element
> 
> ...



_True Grit_ Now, that's obscure.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

"Enough! What are you doing in my house? Hey! Oh, no, no, no. Dead broad off the table!" 

"But where are we supposed to put her. The bed's taken."


----------



## herin (Mar 27, 2006)

Shrek!!

"I swear, I'll bi*ch slap you back to Bancock!" (sp?)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2006)

"Did you feel a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced? 

No, just a little headache."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 27, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> _Freeway_
> 
> also a good movie.




Yep, yep... congrats!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Did you feel a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced?
> 
> No, just a little headache."




Hardware Wars!

*As your attorney, I advise you to take a hit out of the little brown flask in my shaving kit*


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2006)

"Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas"

Here's one:

"Why do you eat your peanuts *IN THE S-H-E-L-L ?"*


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone?

I'll give you a hint: *Jack Skellington* is probably the most likely to get this one.

Another line from the same movie (same character, too):

"You must listen to me; I'm from England!" (might not be a direct quote--I only saw this movie once, a few years ago)


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

Still no takers?

Another hint:

The person who spoke that line was not the actor who played that character.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

Aw, man!

It's a horror movie, made in America in 1975.

You _wanted_ 'obscure'...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 30, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'll give you a hint: *Jack Skellington* is probably the most likely to get this one.



I'm stumped.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm stumped.


I would be, too.

This was a really BAD movie...

Oh, maybe this will help (*SPOILERS*): Dracula appeared in it, as the main character's father.


----------



## Janet (Mar 31, 2006)

Deafula. A very obscure independent film from the 70's based on Blackula, a cult film of the era.

Now here's mine. 

"Are you flesh or are you spirit?

I am sorrow."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> Deafula. A very obscure independent film from the 70's based on Blackula, a cult film of the era.



That is obscure. I know of the movie but never actually seen it.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 31, 2006)

Janet said:


> Deafula. A very obscure independent film from the 70's based on Blackula, a cult film of the era.
> 
> Now here's mine.
> 
> ...




_ Ladyhawke_ 
This thread's not about truly obscure movie quotes. If it was a) nobody would ever get anything. b) someone woulda tried to get one of _mine_ 

I dunno if this is obscure or not, but



> ... for my mother, my grandmother, my father, my uncle, and for the common good, I must now kill you... and your brother.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 1, 2006)

> ... for my mother, my grandmother, my father, my uncle, and for the common good, I must now kill you... and your brother.


Carrie Fisher's character speaking to Jake Blues in "The Blues Brothers".

And now:

"This never happened to the other fellow."


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 2, 2006)

_In Her Majesty's Secret Service_

Let's try something medim obscure


> You're becoming overexcited, perhaps a little shock therapy will help you relax.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a quote relevant to the current season from a fairly obscure movie. Dialogue between two characters. I love this scene; it's just so damn fitting for the days at the end of winter.

"Would you happen to know what time of year it is?"
"No, I truly wouldn't. I'm sorry, pilgrim."
"March. Maybe April."
"March Maybe. I don't believe April. Winter's a long time goin', huh?"
"Hah, yeah."
"Stays long this high. March is a green, muddy month down below. Some folks like it. Farmers mostly. You have done well to keep so much hair when so many's after it... I hope you will fare well."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 5, 2006)

"That was the end of Grogan... the man who killed my father, raped and murdered my sister, burned my ranch, shot my dog, and stole my Bible!"


----------



## Ataru (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got some!

"No hair.....Mmmmmm.....big."

"Twin ceramic motor drives on each wheel.....And these are.....computer controlled anti-lock brakes."

"It was the woods themselves!"

"That's why I don't do nanodoors."

"We're getting the shit beat out of us. 'That's because you fight like a girl.' Correction, WE fight like a girl."

"Oh yes, there will be blood."

"You want to become immortal! Why? 'To live forever!'" (If you get this one, you're just as lame as I am.  )

"I'm gonna kill me a blue guy and then I'm gonna chop his guts out and I'm gonna eat 'em right there!"

"Welcome to Thunderdome, bitch!"

Last one for now: "Doe.....Ray.....Egon!"
Good luck!
~A


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2006)

Ataru said:


> "No hair.....Mmmmmm.....big."



Heavy Metal


----------



## Ataru (Apr 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Heavy Metal



Bingo! ^^
~A


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2006)

"Oh well, there's nothing wrong with G-rated movies, as long as there's lots of sex and violence."


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2006)

Ataru said:


> "It was the woods themselves!"
> 
> "That's why I don't do nanodoors."
> 
> ...



Is the first one _The Brothers Grimm_?

The rest I know- _Doom, Saw II, Ghostbusters 2_.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 7, 2006)

Ataru said:


> "Twin ceramic motor drives on each wheel.....And these are.....computer controlled anti-lock brakes."


_Akira._

Try this one:



"I do not care to have people accuse me of false promises for the sake of cheap sensationalism...or to be compromised by your lieutenant.

Castrate him."



...


----------



## Ataru (Apr 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Is the first one _The Brothers Grimm_?
> 
> The rest I know- _Doom, Saw II, Ghostbusters 2_.




The first one is from the original Evil Dead. The other three you got.
Nice work! ^^
~A


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 10, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "I do not care to have people accuse me of false promises for the sake of cheap sensationalism...or to be compromised by your lieutenant.
> 
> Castrate him."
> ...


Still waiting...

...


----------



## Ataru (Apr 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Still waiting...
> 
> ...




Bullitt.
~A


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't believe nobody got this. 



Jack Skellington said:


> "That was the end of Grogan... the man who killed my father, raped and murdered my sister, burned my ranch, shot my dog, and stole my Bible!"



Romancing the Stone



Jack Skellington said:


> "Oh well, there's nothing wrong with G-rated movies, as long as there's lots of sex and violence."



Elvira Mistress of the Dark


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 21, 2006)

"Daddy, don't leave me! Who's gonna hold your hat?


----------

